# The Scarecrow



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Harry Hammock,

Try this link - http://www.drsyn.com/music/musicofsyn.htm I think it is the one you are looking for!


----------



## HARRY HAMMOCK (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you my friend!That is exactly what I was looking for!I knew I could get results here.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

HARRY HAMMOCK,

I am glad that was what you were looking for. There was also an alternative punk version on the web that is not very good - in my opinion.
I thought that was a great movie when it came out on the Walt Disney show back in the 60's. Boy does that age me!


----------



## Halloween Jack (Sep 27, 2007)

jbrimaco said:


> HARRY HAMMOCK,
> 
> I am glad that was what you were looking for. There was also an alternative punk version on the web that is not very good - in my opinion.
> I thought that was a great movie when it came out on the Walt Disney show back in the 60's. Boy does that age me!


That was one of my favorite films as a kid. The theme songs still runs through my head (and was a frequent in-reference on Mystery Science Theater 3000 whenever a character was shown galloping on a horse.)

I have no idea why Disney has never released it on DVD. There are a lot of people with fond memories of the show, as well as many Patrick McGoohan fans.

I remember that one of the episodes came on opposite the Beatles' first appearance on the Ed Sullivan show, and there was a huge fight between my sister and I as to what we would watch in those pre-VHS days.


----------

